# Change in orders.



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, I got the confirmed word this weekend. My parent unit is being deployed to Afghanistan. I'll be going as a company armorer. I'm being pulled off the border mission at the end of this month, and heading to Wisconsin for some refresher armorer training. Early next year, we'll begin our mobilization training and head to theater in the spring.

I'm glad to be going with my friends, the guys I've been training with for the last three years. A year in-country is a pretty long time, but going with friends will make the time pass quickly, I'm sure.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow. Well, be safe, and good luck!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Mike, thanks again for your service. Hopefully you’ll be able to stop by once in a while to give us updates et.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I hope you still get to post on here. It's always refreshing to hear the voice of professional experience. The opinions from those who shoot shotguns with one hand really fast gets old.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

We'll have you in our prayers Mike as we do for all our service men and women. Stay aware and be safe. God Bless.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good luck and prayers go with you from us!!!!!!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Keep your head down....*



Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Well, I got the confirmed word this weekend. My parent unit is being deployed to Afghanistan. I'll be going as a company armorer. I'm being pulled off the border mission at the end of this month, and heading to Wisconsin for some refresher armorer training. Early next year, we'll begin our mobilization training and head to theater in the spring.
> 
> I'm glad to be going with my friends, the guys I've been training with for the last three years. A year in-country is a pretty long time, but going with friends will make the time pass quickly, I'm sure.


~ Well, it's always different when it's someone we know ( sort of ) gets tapped. I hope you stay in contact for as long as you are able. I have enjoyed your posts & you always bring alot to the table. I wish you much luck Sir.

WATCH YOUR SIX.................................. :smt1099 Rich


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Baldy said:


> We'll have you in our prayers Mike as we do for all our service men and women. Stay aware and be safe. God Bless.


+1,000,000

Mike... Please take care... :smt1099


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Mike, I'm assuming Ft McCoy ?? IF you have time to get over to Minneapolis, drop me a line. (It's about a three hour drive from Ft McCoy). We can get together for a cup of coffee, beer or whatever that time of day should preclude. I'm an hour WNW of Minneapolis.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

As I tell my son who is in Iraq, keep your head down but your eyes and ears focused..

Stay safe.

And thank you for your service.

W


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Best of luck - we'll keep the forum running while you're gone,... somehow. Anybody know where that cyber-wrench went to...


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Good Luck, and Keep Your Head Down!

And Thanks for Your Service to Our Country! :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Good luck buddy! Please stay safe! I really enjoy your posts so please try to stop by from time to time! Have fun!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Good luck and take care. Thanks so much for your service.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

GOD speed-keep you head down and kick some ass for the rest of us! Hope you guys find OSSAMA and really kick his worthless ass!Keep in touch as we pray for you and all the troops.YOU ARE OUR BEST!!!!!!!! :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 Randall


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike, 

Stay safe pard. Thankyou for what you are doing!!!!


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Dittos. :smt1099 

Bust out the big stuff when you get over there!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Mike - stay as safe as can be. We'll keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Keep an eye on your buddies and they'll keep a eye on you. Never forget to check 6. All the best to you and your unit, I wish you good hunting. :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for all the good wishes, guys. I'm winding up the border mission on October 17th, a little sooner than expected (I have some leave coming, which I'll lose if I don't take it). The wife and I never took a honeymoon - too little time and not enough money when we first married - so we're taking a short trip together this month...just in case.

I'll be in Arizona helping ready the unit after I get back from Fort McCoy (good call, Thor!), and I should be able to stay in contact while we are at predeployment training. Once we get to theater, I'm not sure what the facilities will be like or even where we'll be located. Internet access seems pretty decent at most of the bases, though.

It makes me happy to know there are so many good patriots on this board. It speaks well of our great country, and makes me happy to answer America's call to arms.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for all you've given.
Thanks for all you will continue to give.

Traveling prayers for you and your unit.

:smt1099 

WM


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Good luck :smt1099 :smt1099

Make sure to teach those Klingons a thing or two.


----------

